# Ridgevent nails



## JTW (Jan 22, 2009)

OK, so I am wondering why even include a roll of 1 3/4" nails with ridge vent, it is not ample to penetrate the decking properly especially with high end shingles. I understand it is probably do to the max on most guns being 1 3/4, but it just is not enough nail and we end up hand nailing anyway. Just a thought, save me a dollar on the roll of vent next time and keep the coil....:thumbsup:


----------



## 1mancrew (Nov 17, 2008)

I always hand nail with 2" nails as well. I save the roll to use on the jobs where they want 3 tab and no ridge vent.


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

We use lo-omni roll. The nails penetrate fine and never had a problem even in high wind areas. 

I know it's only 11 sq. in. of NFA, but it has no filter to clog over time like many of the others. It also conforms to more pitches than some of the others.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Are we talking cobra or the owens corning should be fine, coravent or ridgemaster/baffle type then longer.


----------



## kubie (Oct 19, 2008)

shingle ventII the 1 3/4 nails dont work too well either


----------



## OldNBroken (Feb 8, 2008)

So we're not the only ones find that humorous. We use shinglevent II also and, yes, 2" hand nails. 

Wanted to try lo omni but they still never had 9" in a roll last I checked. Did they finally get it? I thought they were 18nfa also. Only 11?


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Another one for 2"+ Roofers here. 

I use (2) 10D nails to fasten the butting edges of each 4' section and a pair in the center just for good measure. 

I prefer the rigid vents. I can't imagine that Cobra would do much in way of venting anything once it's nailed in. 
It gets compressed. Granted, it goes on quick and I'm sure that's a great selling point "to" installers.


----------



## Slyfox (Dec 22, 2007)

2ndGen said:


> Another one for 2"+ Roofers here.
> 
> I use (2) 10D nails to fasten the butting edges of each 4' section and a pair in the center just for good measure.
> 
> ...


I use nothing but Venture and Cobra for years now.
It only gets compressed if you over drive your fasteners, which is why I hand nail them, with 1 3/4.
I hand nail all caps, even on the jobs that we run guns.


----------



## JTW (Jan 22, 2009)

Glad we are not alone, 5/8 deck, 1/2" shingles(depending how the lap falls to the ridge) 3/4" vent and 1/4" caps at nail position= 2 1/8" + deck penetration=min 2 1/2 nail maybe 2" under certain circumstance.... Agreed, save the coil for the guns and hand nail the cap


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Compressed cobra? You must not be sticking on the sponge tip to your guns. :laughing:


----------



## apkole (Mar 18, 2006)

JTW has got it . . . 

I couldn't figure how the 2" length was working . . . . 

We've been using 2 1/2" , installing Shinglevent II and accessory ridge on laminated shingles. 2" might be making it . . . marginally. Might be that we need to drive the 2" in deeper to make 'em work. Put a good dimple in the cap shingle and the ridge vent.

I did watch a contractor gun the shinglevent with 1 3/4" nails. Went on fast . . . will probably come off faster . . .


----------



## OldNBroken (Feb 8, 2008)

apkole said:


> I did watch a contractor gun the shinglevent with 1 3/4" nails. Went on fast . . . will probably come off faster . . .


 :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

I only use AirVent (Certianteed) ridge vent with 2.5inch hand nails. Would much rather put down metal Lomanco's though. On the roof on my rental property removed the ridge vent in favor for turtle vents. There's no vault so no need for that ugly ridge vent.

Have heard of more compaints with ridge vents than turtle vents.


----------



## JTW (Jan 22, 2009)

Dougger, Metal Ridge is almost never seen in these parts, how does it cost out by section or ft etc? I think in the right aplication it could look quite nice!


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

He is talking about metal turtle vents.

Not sure how you can figure that turtle vents look better than a ridge vent, but to each their own.

Yes, there are plenty of problems with the 4 foot section ridge vents. Just not a good product, IMO.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

MJW said:


> He is talking about metal turtle vents.
> 
> Not sure how you can figure that turtle vents look better than a ridge vent, but to each their own.
> 
> Yes, there are plenty of problems with the 4 foot section ridge vents. Just not a good product, IMO.


"""From the front of the house looking up""" Of course on the back of the house you see them though.


----------

